# hunting club or land for leaes



## quazzy (Apr 1, 2012)

Looking for hunting club or land to lease for three or four adult men in middle or south georgia


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 2, 2012)

You'll get more bites in the Land for lease forum!


----------



## bullturkey (Apr 6, 2012)

get in touch with me I need 3 but may can work something out...I have a new lease that has been trophy managed the last 10 years...its in randolph co so it is QDM must have 4 points on one side...this is an all wooded tract with lots of deer...we have 4 now and two of us only bow hunt...900 acs 6.6 miles north of Cuthbert we have camp site and water...could easily have power...if members want ...no blocked areas lease open to everyone...no drinking nor foul langauge...contact me if interested Scott 229-347-4489 thanks


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 9, 2012)

*Members*

Have just what you are looking for, we have full hookups at our club and is only $1000 per member call 352-427-4985 for details. If you want we also have a full camp house with plenty of room, tv, kitchen, living room ect.



quazzy said:


> looking for hunting club or land to lease for three or four adult men in middle or south georgia


----------



## church (May 13, 2012)

stii have opening in monroe co off of hwy 74 and lindsey rd.ten members total will be 790.00 total.camp site no power,deer and turkeys.gas lines runs through the property two small creeks on each end of gas line.478-994-3374 thanks terry


----------



## anhieser (May 13, 2012)

*Lease*

800 AC  1/2 hr west of Dublin.  We are looking for easy going members.  This will be "our" club.  Have 4 members now.  Wanting to keep it at 8-10 for cost reasons.  $800 to $1000 depending on # all of us decide on.  Give me a buzz  Dave 352 636 2222.


----------



## DoeMaster (May 16, 2012)

We could accomodate 3 new members in our 1250 ac lease in Houston County, GA.  Each member would have their own private stand area with established food plot.  Every member has one private area and all other stands on the club are open to everyone.  20 members total and annual dues are $560.  Good deer and turkey hunting and excellent hog hunting.  Property has Big Indian Creek, large powerline and gas line running through it.  Well established club with nice camp area and shooting range.  This is a family oriented club near Hawkinsville, GA off Hwy 341.


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (May 16, 2012)

Mayday hunting preserve is now excepting 4 new members. We currently have 5000 acres with some still hunting only areas.  dog hunting and still hunting members welcome. Family oriented hunting club that has been established for 32 years. Camp house with running water, electric, direct tv, and camper hook ups. Recently started a trapping and nussiance wildlife control program to help better our deer and turkey populations. Great road system with lots of club food plots. 16 members @ $1000.00 a piece. This includes wife and children still attending school. Located in echols county georgia 18 miles from valdosta. Hwy 129 between statenville and stockton georgia

if any questions about memberships please call or email

Richard McGill (904) 237-6227 Steven Sipes (229) 300-6151


----------



## bigfatboy (May 25, 2012)

700ac Deer & Turkey hunting club adult memberships available until June 1, 2012. Talbot Co. 500.00 ea
R A Burton 727-415-0983/raburton11@comcast.net


----------



## Buck Hunter (May 27, 2012)

Warren Co. hunt club needs more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com


----------



## anhieser (May 28, 2012)

*Wilkinson Co*

Just looked at a new piece of 800ac.  Amazing property.  Want to get new club started.  Creeks, pond, rubs.  Want to get good group that works together.  Call me  Dave 352 636 2222.  Sorry, forgot  $850 if 10-11 members.


----------



## rutledgerm (May 28, 2012)

We have 3 memberships left in our club in SW Georgia, we are located between Benevolence and Lumpkin. Have a nice camphouse and camping site at the camphouse with electric and septic. Cleaning station as well. only a mile to hunting site from campsite. Only $1000.00 a year includes Turkey and Deer. For maps and details call Mike at 352-427-4985


----------



## chadcarver00 (Jun 11, 2012)

Coffee Co. hunt club needs2 - 3 more members for our 1008 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods, pines & natural wetlands on different parts of the property. a Couple nice clearcuts. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. Very Family Oriented. The property is a cple. mi. off Hwy 82, on Atkinson Co./Ware Co. line $450 per year. call Chad @ 912-381-1063


----------



## MIKE RAINEY (Jun 11, 2012)

Duluth Sportsmans club is looking for new members. I have posted our rules and regs on looking for members if interested give me a call.


----------



## hobnobler (Jun 14, 2012)

1300 Acres Telfair county.Camping no electricity.Stands,feeders,food plots,quality low pressure hunting.Will be myself and no more than 4 other hunters.For more information call 912-253-9573. If I miss your call leave a message I will call you back.


----------



## westbrook (Jun 15, 2012)

Have 3 openings in Washington County Club. Deer, Hogs, Turkeys, Ducks, & Predators. Campsite with elect. Call 478-552-8811 or 478-232-6250


----------



## Bluesprings (Jun 20, 2012)

we need members: 4,700 acres - 5 1/2 miles of planted power line and 3 miles of black creek run through club. Quality deer managed for 7 years. 13 club power line stands, personal food plots.
Camp site with power, sewer & water. Deer, turkey & hog hunting, fishing pond. Savannah River boat landing access.
(25 members max, only 7 spots available) located off hwy 24 between newington and sylvania
$1,500 (no dog hunting)


----------



## duke13 (Aug 2, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=671420


----------



## Crappie Dude (Aug 3, 2012)

*Are you still lookng for hunt club members?*



chadcarver00 said:


> Coffee Co. hunt club needs2 - 3 more members for our 1008 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods, pines & natural wetlands on different parts of the property. a Couple nice clearcuts. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. Very Family Oriented. The property is a cple. mi. off Hwy 82, on Atkinson Co./Ware Co. line $450 per year. call Chad @ 912-381-1063



Are you still lookng for hunt club members?


----------



## Crappie Dude (Aug 3, 2012)

I live in Pierce county and am looking to join a hunt club....


----------



## thumbuster (Sep 2, 2012)

washington county club call me @ 770-527-1526


----------



## anhieser (Sep 4, 2012)

*Land*

Close to 300 ac next to our club not leased yet. It is in Wilkinson Co.  City of McIntyre.  Has camp area with power.


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 9, 2012)

We have room for all of you. PM your name and # for more info. Thanks Madison.


----------



## timber ghost (Oct 14, 2012)

We have a small private club here in Richmond  / Burke County that still has openings.
Not sure how long ago your add was placed, but we are looking to fill additional memberships for our Burke
County expansion.

The property is in Waynesboro.

This tract is wooded (about 60% planted pines & 40% hardwoods) with creek. 

No electricity or club house on property. (pack in & out)

Bring in your own stands and get set up ASAP.
Get in on the ground floor. (WE ARE FILLING FAST !!!!)

We will have a max of 7 members. ON THIS BURKE COUNTY tract.

Memberships = $575.yr  Burke County property only...(first come first serve)

Check us out at...

smokehillrodgunclub.weebly.com

"FULL" Membership cost on web site has been reduced for this yr.(2012 / 2013)

If interested call...(706) 680-6401 between 12pm and 9pm
leave name and number and I will return all calls ASAP.

SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY PLEASE.

still filling spots.

Our Richmond County properties have 2 openings available as well. $ 750. yr

$900. yr to hunt Northern Zone (Richmond County)
& Southern Zone (Burke County)

We will only fill 2 of the both zone spots.


----------

